
The metamorphosis of Escher - rbanffy
https://escher.ntr.nl/en/
======
NKosmatos
One of my all time favorite or favourite(sic) artists ever. Here are some
links to keep you busy/entertained

Make your own Metamorphosis:
[https://escher.ntr.nl/en/mmm](https://escher.ntr.nl/en/mmm)

Create your own tessellations:
[http://www.tessellations.org/](http://www.tessellations.org/)

High quality scans from Boston public library:
[https://www.digitalcommonwealth.org/search?f%5Bcollection_na...](https://www.digitalcommonwealth.org/search?f%5Bcollection_name_ssim%5D%5B%5D=M.+C.+Escher+%281898-1972%29.+Prints+and+Drawings&f%5Binstitution_name_ssim%5D%5B%5D=Boston+Public+Library&per_page=100)

~~~
FavouriteColour
Why '(sic)' after favourite?

~~~
NKosmatos
Favorite=US Favourite=UK :-)

~~~
invalidusernam3
That's not really a use case for [sic]. As per wikipedia: erroneous or archaic
spelling, surprising assertion, faulty reasoning, or other matter that might
otherwise be taken as an error of transcription.

~~~
Hoasi
One or both of these use

> archaic spelling

> other matter that might otherwise be taken as an error of transcription

fit the description though the case for _archaic spelling_ is arguable.

~~~
invalidusernam3
Both the US English and British English spellings are used extensively, nobody
would think it's a spelling mistake. And calling British English archaic is
quite insulting, it would be like calling US English "dumbed down".

------
evanb
If you're ever in The Hague, the Escher museum is a must-see. Seeing
Metamorphosis II displayed in the round was just fantastic.

------
amai
One of my favorite transformations by Escher:
[http://www.josleys.com/article_show.php?id=82](http://www.josleys.com/article_show.php?id=82)

~~~
irickt
As linked in that article, here the Print Gallery has been un-transformed and
animated:
[http://escherdroste.math.leidenuniv.nl/](http://escherdroste.math.leidenuniv.nl/)

------
WillKirkby
I really wish it didn't do the forced scroll across the whole artwork on first
page load. Makes me feel seasick.

------
agumonkey
I can't stop thinking about E.Coli when I read the man's name.

